# Unhealthy and healthy poop?



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm needing some help with my budgies they have healthy and unhealthy poop sometimes. Can someone tell me why?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What are you basing the observation of healthy vs. unhealthy poop, have you had tests run on it?


----------



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

Cody said:


> What are you basing the observation of healthy vs. unhealthy poop, have you had tests run on it?


I don't really have an avian vet around here but I've done research about it .


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That does not answer the question, what are you seeing that makes you think the droppings are unhealthy?


----------



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

Cody said:


> That does not answer the question, what are you seeing that makes you think the droppings are unhealthy?


Its kind of watery and green but they haven't eaten veggies


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How long have you had the birds and what do you feed them?


----------



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

Cody said:


> How long have you had the birds and what do you feed them?


I've had the for about a month and they are eating seeds and millet but I've been trying to give them veggies.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You are moving too fast with your training if you have had them for only a month as you indicated in your other thread, if they are always nervous and panting this is going to effect there entire system and could influence their digestion.


----------



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

Cody said:


> You are moving too fast with your training if you have had them for only a month as you indicated in your other thread, if they are always nervous and panting this is going to effect there entire system and could influence their digestion.


Ok I will give them more time to adjust.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It may help you to read through some of the articles on the form in the Taming and Bonding section here:








Taming and Bonding


Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to TRUST you. This requires time and patience and does not happen overnight.




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)

Cody said:


> It may help you to read through some of the articles on the form in the Taming and Bonding section here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## Cheyenne-budgie lover (Dec 4, 2021)




----------

